# Biochemistry Books



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Books for biochemistry?......some people advise me to use mushtaq and some advise me to use hashmi with lippincott....some say harper.......so which combination should i use for 1st year biochemistry ?

hashmi is recommended by UHS......not mushtaq.....this confuses me and this year's paper was from harper , totally knocked out mushtaq fans.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

I personally prefer lippincott's over any of those.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Lippincott or Harper's


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Lippincot+Chatterjee bestes


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

I am thinking of Harper+Hashmi.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Lippincott's > Harper, imo.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Lippincot+harper+mushtaq


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Lippincot+harper+mushtaq


you mean that should we select topics from each book to study? for example vitamins from lippincott and the rest from harper and mushtaq?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> you mean that should we select topics from each book to study? for example vitamins from lippincott and the rest from harper and mushtaq?


Most of the things are well written in lipincot but harper and mushtaq can be consulted on occasions...
Like the topic of WATER AND PH is only present in harper

For the best score keeping lipincot as the main and reading harper and mushtaq for a better way to produce will be enough.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

basically mushtaq and hashmi are interchangeable


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> basically mushtaq and hashmi are interchangeable


Agreed.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

fearless9142 said:


> you mean that should we select topics from each book to study? for example vitamins from lippincott and the rest from harper and mushtaq?


 I did vitamins from lippincot but the mcqs this year were so freaking hard. I did hashmi, lippincot and some mushtaq but it apparently wasn't enough to attempt the paper from hell :/ I mean I didn't sail by the exam as smoothly as I thought I would magar I did okay..I think..and hope..!
So Harper it is this year...along with lippincot and maybe hashmi.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

bkn said:


> I did vitamins from lippincot but the mcqs this year were so freaking hard. I did hashmi, lippincot and some mushtaq but it apparently wasn't enough to attempt the paper from hell :/ I mean I didn't sail by the exam as smoothly as I thought I would magar I did okay..I think..and hope..!
> So Harper it is this year...along with lippincot and maybe hashmi.


See the thing is that UHS recommended 5 books, and people didn't read harper so they gave from Harper this year. I think and I could be wrong that, if students now start reading harper and neglect the 5th book than they might give it from that book.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> See the thing is that UHS recommended 5 books, and people didn't read harper so they gave from Harper this year. I think and I could be wrong that, if students now start reading harper and neglect the 5th book than they might give it from that book.


2 words for you:
"Biochemistry sucks"

Doesn't matter how much you study it or where you study it from, it always finds a way to ruin your exams


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

I think in biochem esp, you need to have a lot of books.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> I think in biochem esp, you need to have a lot of books.


Sonnen which college did you join?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Sonnen which college did you join?


That .."iz cigarette"


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Crypt said:


> That .."iz cigarette"


Lmao.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crypt said:


> That .."iz cigarette"


Dude wth are you talking about?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> I think in biochem esp, you need to have a lot of books.


I do own lots of biochem books. I study from them too
They don't get you anywhere. So what I say is that stick to hashmi and lippincot


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

bkn said:


> I do own lots of biochem books. I study from them too
> They don't get you anywhere. So what I say is that stick to hashmi and lippincot


But you just said you didn't study from Harper.

- - - Updated - - -



zara13 said:


> Sonnen which college did you join?





Crypt said:


> That .."iz cigarette"


He answered for me.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> But you just said you didn't study from Harper.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I never said I studied from harper. I said lots of books. That doesn't necessarily include harper


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

There are just 5 recommended by UHS.

I guess best bet is to have every(can borrow from library as well.) Can't accept giving up as an option.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

a senior said to me that hashmi is a shortcut form of harper and if i study hashmi, i dont need to study from harper and mushtaq


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Dude wth are you talking about?


Awww ur slow..:/

I meant thats secret...
The rhyme u c..


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

fearless9142 said:


> a senior said to me that hashmi is a shortcut form of harper and if i study hashmi, i dont need to study from harper and mushtaq


Not really. I did hashmi and I say k its not a mini version of harper. 

In my opinion there is no complete book of biochemistry. Especially if uhs keeps giving papers like the one we got.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Awww ur slow..:/
> 
> I meant thats secret...
> The rhyme u c..


A lot of people have been wondering where I am studying. I would rather not reveal it(it's no fun that way). However, I am willing to give a few clues. If you do indeed figure it out then good for you.
Clue 1: In my class there are about 7-8 girls with moustaches. It's gross. I wish they would cover their faces which is ironic considering I never liked girls who covered their faces but in this case it warrants a full fledged abayya.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> A lot of people have been wondering where I am studying. I would rather not reveal it(it's no fun that way). However, I am willing to give a few clues. If you do indeed figure it out then good for you.
> Clue 1: In my class there are about 7-8 girls with moustaches. It's gross. I wish they would cover their faces which is ironic considering I never liked girls who covered their faces but in this case it warrants a full fledged abayya.


You're not in LMDC. That is what I can deduce from that. Avicenna?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

zara13 said:


> You're not in LMDC. That is what I can deduce from that. Avicenna?


Probably avicenna if in Lahore  but the description of girls seems to be of government colleges


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Umer Yamin said:


> Probably avicenna if in Lahore  but the description of girls seems to be of government colleges


Hey you guys, its none of yo business what those girls look like okay -.- Focus on skulls


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Hey you guys, its none of yo business what those girls look like okay -.- Focus on skulls


Hahahaha alright


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Umer Yamin said:


> Hahahaha alright


I really think he went to Avicenna tho


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

zara13 said:


> I really think he went to Avicenna tho


Same here


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Hey you guys, its none of yo business what those girls look like okay -.- Focus on skulls


It's not like you're looking around for it;it just all of a sudden pops in front of your eyes. Nobody wants to see it, it just happens.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> It's not like you're looking around for it;it just all of a sudden pops in front of your eyes. Nobody wants to see it, it just happens.


Agreed


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

I am going for mushtaq, lipincott and Harper.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> It's not like you're looking around for it;it just all of a sudden pops in front of your eyes. Nobody wants to see it, it just happens.


Hahahah what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger. : P


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Mus-Tou[FONT=Segoe UI, SegoeUIWF, Arial, sans-serif]ch[/FONT]é!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

And the trauma my eyes suffer?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> And the trauma my eyes suffer?


Such a pity. Here have a cookie and cheer up lad. *gives a cookie*


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Can anyone tell me in which Bio-Chem book I can find the topic "Signal Transduction" ??


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Such a pity. Here have a cookie and cheer up lad. *gives a cookie*


You know what I hate? strangers online saying they are gonna give you cookies and then they don't deliver. Like why even say it if you aren't able to do it?


----------



## zizi (Jul 28, 2013)

wow....great making fun of girls with abbaya....hats off...its rude.....so brother plz think before you speak


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

You know what i find delusional, is that people wanting cookies but not providing addresses. So pm me your address, i'll send you one.

- - - Updated - - -



zizi said:


> wow....great making fun of girls with abbaya....hats off...its rude.....so brother plz think before you speak


Wow, that grammatical structure of your sentence took English to whole new level, but ok "molvi sahab" lol. How about, you think before you type? Sounds good huh?! It does i know.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

zizi said:


> wow....great making fun of girls with abbaya....hats off...its rude.....so brother plz think before you speak


Well I did think and I didn't speak I typed. How do you know I'm a brother? Also I made fun of girls with moustaches.



templartehpro said:


> You know what i find delusional, is that people wanting cookies but not providing addresses. So pm me your address, i'll send you one.


Which one? I'm not settling for anything less than an oreo(imported) or a chips ahoy.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

A starbucks chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> A starbucks chocolate chip cookie.


Loshay


----------



## zizi (Jul 28, 2013)

ok i am sorry.....plz dont take it personally....


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

zizi said:


> ok i am sorry.....plz dont take it personally....



There is no need for you to be sorry.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> There is no need for you to be sorry.


plx iM s00ry plx f0giVe mE mAster, diX iS n0T nIcE:?:woot::thumbsup::roll: Lol.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> plx iM s00ry plx f0giVe mE mAster, diX iS n0T nIcE:?:woot::thumbsup::roll: Lol.


Do you even know how the quote system works?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Do you even know how the quote system works?


It isn't rocket science mate, so yeah i do think i know how it goes. However, please feel free to enlighten me with your expert knowledge.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> It isn't rocket science mate, so yeah i do think i know how it goes. However, please feel free to enlighten me with your expert knowledge.



I replied to zizi, but you replied to me as though I replied to you.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

My reply was related to zizi's apology anyways.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> My reply was related to zizi's apology anyways.



You were mimicking him?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> You were mimicking him?


Yes.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Yes.


The combo of smilies threw me off.I use that to patronise people using a lot of smilies.

In retrospect, I think a lol was owed.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> The combo of smilies threw me off.I use that to patronise people using a lot of smilies.
> 
> In retrospect, I think a lol was owed.


Like wise, recently I've been seeing people typing in that very incoherent way "eXamPlE" and using extensive smilies for no plausible reason, hence I fancy trolling them. Oh yeah, true that LOL.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

This forum is so saturated with butthurt, it will come to you in droves even when you are not trolling.

I guess they think spelling in that way makes them so k3wl.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Did you forget about the "Kioooot" and Kawaiiii" . Butthurt people tend to exist everywhere and no matter what you do, they're gonna be a pain in arse.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Amayasookawaii.

Also be super careful because the mods will ban and warn over very minor incidents. Best not to get too much heat on yourself.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Haven't gotten any heat on me lately, so yeah fair enough , "Gotta risk it to get the biscuit". You gotta make it sound real mate , Amayasookawaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! lmao


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Keep this up and the only biscuit you will be getting is a delicious ban sandwiched between 2 warnings.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds delicious mmm. Nom nom nom..


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> And the trauma my eyes suffer?


Have a happy place in your head. Mine is Hayden Christenson's face.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Hayden Christensen ain't that good looking. You should make Chael Sonnen's face your happy place.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hahaha no, he seems to be your happy place already : p


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Come sta andando compagni!


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> Come sta andando compagni!


Its going alright, Italian dude.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

zara13 said:


> Its going alright, Italian dude.


You are attending Cmpc right? If so, tell me about the uni, how's it and stuff, never seen it


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Hahaha no, he seems to be your happy place already : p


Chael Sonnen is my happy place. Chael Sonnen is your happy place. Chael Sonnen is our happy place.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> You are attending Cmpc right? If so, tell me about the uni, how's it and stuff, never seen it


Yup I am. Actually I had no idea about it either, but thankfully I found it to be pretty good. The campus is nice, the faculty is really good, and the environment is cool too. For somebody new there, I'm happy with the place. Wbu, you're attending some place in Islamabad right?

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Chael Sonnen is my happy place. Chael Sonnen is your happy place. Chael Sonnen is our happy place.


Forever and ever.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to FUMC, the classes start from 6th jan, and I have to possibly reach the dormitory by 4th jan and i'm flying for pakistan on 3rd jan. The college is pretty good actually, have visited it. Only thing that wasn't fascinating about it was the "uniform" lol.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> I'm going to FUMC, the classes start from 6th jan, and I have to possibly reach the dormitory by 4th jan and i'm flying for pakistan on 3rd jan. The college is pretty good actually, have visited it. Only thing that wasn't fascinating about it was the "uniform" lol.


Oh okay, best of luck  I had no idea they had uniform, what kind is it, and for entire 5 years?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

It certainly is for entire 5 years. The uniform is White collar shirt, grey dress pants, maroon tie, maroon blazer/jumper, black buckle belt and black shoes lol.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

guys stick to the topic


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> It certainly is for entire 5 years. The uniform is White collar shirt, grey dress pants, maroon tie, maroon blazer/jumper, black buckle belt and black shoes lol.


Nust has a uniform too right. Ah well, uniform has its own feel.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

zara13 said:


> Nust has a uniform too right. Ah well, uniform has its own feel.


Well its nothing big really, just makes you look more professional and sophisticated.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> Well its nothing big really, just makes you look more professional and sophisticated.


Agreed B)


----------



## saleem khan (Jul 5, 2012)

try Satya one of the esiest n best books for biochem...


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

BioChem by Chatergee is really easy


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

I think chatergee mushtaq and lippincot are bestiesss


----------



## Medic mano (Dec 25, 2013)

*Sathyanarayana Is Good.*

Basics are well explained


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Awww ur slow..:/
> 
> I meant thats secret...
> The rhyme u c..


Y dont u reply me crypt... :-/


----------

